# euro style rear fog lights



## nismobaron (May 11, 2004)

Hi there. I'm on the lookout for rear fog lights as fitted to Euro max's - NZ & OZ max's only have reflectors... If anyone can help me with 1 or 2 used fog lights, please PM me. Thanks! :thumbup: 


http://members.cardomain.com/nismobaron


----------

